# "Blue Marlana" fun trip 9/15



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We finally got the boat ready to fish. We started off changing out an injector, then decided to do a complete 2000 hour service. That took some time and $$. Anyways, first fun fishing trip of the year on our boat. 

Marlana and I left the dock last night around 5pm and headed to the nipple. The water was clean green with decent bait. We immediately put a nice hoo in the box around 30#. We headed a little further south and found a huge line with tons of trees, wood, etc. on it. This line was loaded up, and we put another wahoo in the box, and lost a few lures to some STUDS that skied on us. By this time it was getting dark, so we decided to run down to the spur for some swordfishing.

We put out the lines, and within 10 minutes had a nice fish on. The fish screamed off the drag, but eventually came unbottoned. Around 2am we had another nice hit. This fish was SMOKING the drag. We fought it for a bit, and got it close to the boat, when all hell broke loose. A 300# plus MAKO starts going crazy jumping by the transom. We had the harpoon on board, and were planning on implanting the dart in his ass, but the 400# leader eventually broke on one of the phenomenal jumps. Heartbreak, but what an amazing sight to see in the spreader lights/ moon light. (full moon)

Around 4am it started to get choppy. It was pretty funny trying to watch Marlana sleep in 3-4 footers. She was falling out of the bunk, but never complained one word!!! 

We trolled first light from the spur to the nipple, then back on that line. We were the only boat out there the entire 24 hours. It was nice to have that line all to ourselves. Marlana did all the rigging and decking, while I sat in the tower yelling orders..lol It was fun angling, wiring and gaffing with two people, but we got the job done. May switch to wind-ons if our crew stays at 2.

Anyways, we ended up with a box of fine wahoo...biggest @ 40lbs. We caught a few nice dolphin, biggest in high 20's.

We have seen thousands of triple tail over the years, but never stopped to catch one. There must have been a million on that line, and Marlana said she wanted to try some for dinner. So, we caught a couple for the table. Funny, those docile creatures can pull pretty hard once hooked. We will try some tonight.

The ride in was a bit bumpy....some how the wind kicked up offshore to around 20kts, and made for 4 footers out of the northwest. Fortunately, it slicked off close to shore, and we were back at the dock early.

Good luck to everyone fishing the white marlin tournament. PLEASE be careful of that debris line near the nipple. I am serious...I have NEVER seen that much potentially hull-destroying material in one place.

Saw this boat out there the other day while fishing on the cape horn. Anyone know what it is? It was down by the steps.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job on the trip. Looks like it was a hell of a time. I have not yet got into trolling blue water but it looks like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report...

Here you go...

http://www.subsea7.com/files/docs/Datasheets/Vessels/Seven_Oceans.pdf

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I hope that debris line stays around for a little longer. Shame we're in for some choppy seas the next few days, with the roughest being on my days off 

Looks like some serious cable or pipe that ship is laying. Crazy contraption regardless and I'm sure that whole operation is very inexpensive.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave give me a shout if you ever need anybody on the weekends!!!! Great report!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats! Nice report! I know you been wanting to get the boat back up and running again! Missed being out there:yes:


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice work Dave! My brother took the boat out wed night and fished that same line caught some nice mahi and then headed to DWN and Nakika and caught some 40# YFs and had a bunch of break offs from cudas and sharks. He said some of the tree out there were 30-40 ft and thats where they caught the mahi and they saw some wahoo but couldnt get them to eat. If you ever need someone let me know as long as wes isnt going......:whistling:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

No comment. That fun trip was my idea. BOO!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice catch capt. and crew....been catchin some hoo's


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

DISANTO said:


> Saw this boat out there the other day while fishing on the cape horn. Anyone know what it is? It was down by the steps.


It is a pipelaying vessel operated by Subsea 7 (www.subsea7.com/files/docs/Datasheets/Vessels/Seven_Oceans.pdf).

It looks to be laying a subsea umbilical (the yellow line) instead of pipe in the pictures you have. I'm pretty sure it has been into Panama City to pick up and install an umbilical from Oceaneering, the company I work for. They are pretty neat ships. Every couple of months we have one come in to get something from us. Later this month and into October some will be in at the port.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Great report. Any confirmation on the whereabouts of that line? Headed tomorrow, or Thursday.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Great report. Any confirmation on the location of that weed/debris line? Plan to go tomorrow or Thurs. and look for it. Report to follow.


----------

